# 2005.5-2007 WHO DOES NOT HAVE Timing Chain Issues



## MarsPlex (Jul 3, 2013)

Per my other post in the MK5 section:



> Ok 2.5 people (2005.5-2007) WHO DOES NOT HAVE Timing Chain Issues and what are the miles on your car
> 
> I had a 2005.5 with 170K miles on when i sold it with no issues
> 
> Im about to get a 2005.5 with 120K miles and i detected no strange sounds. But the issues will always live in the back of my mind. I may even find someone to just swap in the updated parts.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

210k km on my 07 with no issues.


----------



## MarsPlex (Jul 3, 2013)

alright, so thats 130K Miles. Good to know.


----------



## Matti von Kessing (Jan 17, 2011)

133k miles on my 06 without an issue.


----------



## vwtodd (Aug 25, 2000)

Late build '06 Rabbit (June '06) with 115k miles and no trace of "marbles in can" sound. Change oil within 7-9k & VW 5.02 spec synthetic only.


----------



## Wolfsburg007 (Apr 21, 2011)

2007 2.5 wolfsburg jetta 128,000 BGQ motor july build date. no issues. but on that note. iam having both upper and lower all new guides and front and rear main seals done in next few months. just as a preventative. along with water pump. i keep her pristine. lol


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Really early 06 (April 05 build) with 151k km and no issues yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

A personal friend of mine just sold his 2007 Jetta with nearly 200k miles on it. He put about 80k of those on the car.
No chain noise, no running problems. The car was super dependable for him.


----------



## Wolfsburg007 (Apr 21, 2011)

Only real 2.5 issues I've had was leaking vacuum pump. Oh and the ignition lock cylinder (doing that this weekend ) 

Sent from my 0x1 Note 3...... I love tep


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

97k on my 06 Rabbit and no noises yet, knock on wood. I will most likely do them in the future just for piece of mind though


----------



## TURBOLOVER (Mar 28, 2000)

'07 100K no issues.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

2006 New Beetle 2.5 Manual transmission. Purchased at 28,000 miles currently has 190,000 miles. 

Timing chain still quiet and noise free. Consumes no noticeable oil at the 7500 mile Mobil 1 oil changes. So far so good. :thumbup:


----------



## vwtodd (Aug 25, 2000)

eunos94 said:


> 2006 New Beetle 2.5 Manual transmission. Purchased at 28,000 miles currently has 190,000 miles.
> 
> Timing chain still quiet and noise free. Consumes no noticeable oil at the 7500 mile Mobil 1 oil changes. So far so good. :thumbup:


What's your build date (on drivers door jamb)? My late '06 Rabbit BD is June '06 - hoping these "almost '07's" are mostly in the clear.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

vwtodd said:


> What's your build date (on drivers door jamb)? My late '06 Rabbit BD is June '06 - hoping these "almost '07's" are mostly in the clear.


11/05 :thumbup:


----------



## Alpha27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Early 2006 (may 05 I think) No trouble at 178k km. The only noise that make me believe the timing chain was wrong was in fact a vacuum pump, so I delete it and no strange noise anymore.


----------



## MarsPlex (Jul 3, 2013)

can someone please make a video of their car running at idle from around the timing chain area, above and below. It would be a huge help to me.


----------



## vwtodd (Aug 25, 2000)

Not my car but here you go:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1rUZo0dG0Y


----------



## MarsPlex (Jul 3, 2013)

Well past 2 jetta's I have owned sounded close to that. Including my current one. So that's not good.


----------



## Alan_G_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

My wife's 2006 Jetta made it all the way to just over 230,000km's (143,000mi) before we got the dreaded noises. We found a shop in Toronto who specializes in VW's who changed out the timing chain and guides for only $1,400.CAD.

I'm glad we did it, the car runs as good as new again, and doesn't burn a drop of oil. We can likely get another 200,000km's out of it!


----------



## MarsPlex (Jul 3, 2013)

so i picked up a 2007 with only 54K (price was super cheap) miles on and i swear this motor way nosier than i remember, its a code bgq, i dont think that matters. Anyway all the 2.5s i have had sounded just like this but this one a bit more i think. Did a part number chance in 2007? Is this a huge issue by 2007? This car was built in May of 2007. The noise has me shook up. I have had a Vr6 timing chain act up and that sounded like rapping and slapping. This 2.5 you can clearly hear the chain on the guide. I dont like this sound. No timing related codes at all as of yet.


----------



## TheMysticWizard1 (Apr 9, 2010)

I have an early 2006 Jetta (June '05) with 124k on her. Purchased with 51k in '09. No issues with the timing chain yet.

Changed the oil every 7,500-8,500 miles. Originally ran only Pentosin until I hit 90k, been running Rotella T6 since. Cold air intake since 70k, Stage 1 tune since 112k. Driven hard just about every time I drive her.

Overall she has been a very reliable car. Had the purge valve die around 75k, valve body was replaced under warranty at 79k due to hard shifting issues. MAF sensor died at 120k. Otherwise no real issues.


----------



## MarsPlex (Jul 3, 2013)

what does the motor sound like? On the chain area, any chance you could shoot a quick video some time? :beer:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

If it's chain noise you'll know. these engines are otherwise quite loud specially if they aren't exactly on for their oil level and even if they are getting close to needing an oil change. Also i have found that the type of oil i use contributes considerably to the amount of noise made by the engine. Liquimoly is probably the quietest and motul is probably the loudest that i have used at least.


----------



## SNS1938 (Jan 13, 2014)

152,100 miles. No timing chain issues here.


----------



## ValidUsername (Mar 29, 2012)

11/06 with 86,000~ miles, no chain issues and the motor as a whole has been fantastic.


----------



## Master_P (Feb 10, 2012)

Coming up on 130,000 miles on SWMBO's Jetta. I haven't heard any noise from the timing chain areas. There is noise from the serpentine belt, probably from a failing tensioner.

I keep the oil topped off, and check the level every few thousand miles. It has a very small leak from the vacuum pump, which will get deleted soon. We use Liqui-moly 5w-40 and change every 10k miles. The car is mostly highway driven.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Late 06 build we purchased new in 07 that just rolled 154k. Had a leaking crank seal around 80k or so at which point I replaced the water pump for preventative maintenance. Also had the typical vacuum pump leak and an imploded a/c compressor. Other than that it has been a great car.


----------



## MarsPlex (Jul 3, 2013)

would anyone be willing to make a video clip of the timing chain area on their car? IM just trying to gauge my sound vs others.


----------



## KurwaMac (Sep 25, 2011)

*Timing DIY*

Check the timing DIY I created for the 2.5l. I had a 2007 Rabbit 2.5l with the bad engine code (bgp?) and decided to do timing with a friend when I sold the car. Most of the components on the timing looked perfectly fine to my engineering sense. I think one of the biggest things is regular oil changes with these timing chains. The VR6 I purchased with timing failure I'm assuming was due to improper oil changes. The crap in the oil slowly eats away at the nylon guides causing them to prematurely fail.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

no chain issues ever...2.5L standard, 130k miles all stock, not over 2,000rpm's till warm in winter, Castrol 5w-30 European Full Synth...only issue I have is an oil smell...no spots on the garage floor though, and doesn't go through a 1/4qt between every 5k oil changes. Think it might be the SAI. 

2007 was updated chains so that this issue was non-existent, only 0.5-06 had notorious issues.... the '08 reduced sound transmission through better glass and gaskets. Something to consider if your're coming from an '08 or newer model and hear more noise from an '07 or older.


----------



## Jamesmk5 (Aug 21, 2015)

I have an 06 Jetta with 178000km on it and an 07 rabbit with 321000km on it. Both have been excellent. Rabbit now has minor chain noise but runs excellent. Oil changes at 8000 km never over. Been very reliable


----------



## MarsPlex (Jul 3, 2013)

The real chiming chain update did not come till 08 with the CBTA and CBUA engine codes, mine is an 07 with a BGQ motor


----------



## Wolfsburg007 (Apr 21, 2011)

07 bqg 144,000 had all chains and gudies done.they were almoat perfect.one guide was little heat warped.but redid em all took a while to get to it 

Sent from my 0x1 Note 4...... I love tep


----------



## Brickchick (Feb 10, 2016)

*What is this sound from?*

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=NDrMYCIiUmM

Is this the same?


----------



## Tecchie (Apr 10, 2010)

*2007*

185,496 miles

Sorry if TMI in this post...
Got my 2007 Jetta 2.5L. Timing Chain noise (louder lately) never done guide/tensioners/chains.. Everything is original, including the automatic slushbox.

Got the recall notice about tranny, but it only rarely hiccups between 3-4th shift.

Engine is very strong. Oil consumption is very low (SOMETIMES half a quart in 10k miles if I take it that far) and that's with a lot of hard driving. Got an APR Tune @ 183,000 miles, and swapped the second set of spark plugs for Iridiums

First pic that shows 6 plugs is the top three are the original factory plugs pulled @ 125,000 miles and bottom three @ 183,000miles ( you can see a slight bit of Anti-seize on the threads. What do you guys think?

Pics:


























And then I upgraded to Iridium plugs @ 183,000 after my APR tune.


----------



## Tecchie (Apr 10, 2010)

Do these plugs look decent for the mileage & hard driving? been using premium since I purchased her @ 41k miles...


----------



## Tecchie (Apr 10, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## deserttaxguy (Jan 2, 2011)

*looks like worn plugs*

Nice and even burn. Should run better with new plugs, but the computer management corrects a bit as they wear I think.


----------



## Tenac (Mar 9, 2015)

Almost at 140k miles on my 2007 Rabbit, and haven't had any problems whatsoever with it after buying it at 115k miles, and I like pushing it to its limit  Mechanics have told me there is the tiniest bit of oil around the engine's manifold gasket, which I could easily replace down the line myself if need be, and a tiny bit of oil residue around the vacuum pump (which is to be expected with these cars), but the vacuum pump should have came delete already, I've just been putting off buying the kit to delete it, but it's never caused any problems.


----------

